# N D snake bell bidding frenzy



## detroitbike (Nov 23, 2014)

Really taking off...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321582605006?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> Really taking off...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321582605006?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




A few people are stepping up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I was watching this thinking it might look cool on my Pierce. Think I'll try something else! V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 23, 2014)

56 bids

   $449.79

Now that's an auction!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> 56 bids
> 
> $449.79
> 
> Now that's an auction!!!





Definitely! 

Seems the bell hoarders, I mean collectors, were missing this particular piece.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the fourth time I've tried to win one of those bells.
 They are rare, super cool and definitely hard to get.


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> That's the fourth time I've tried to win one of those bells.
> They are rare, super cool and definitely hard to get.




I've got a nice one I'll sell you.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 23, 2014)

eBay prices on these have jumped over 10X in just a year..


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 24, 2014)

Crap shoot, just like anything else.  Plenty out there, just gotta explore.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> eBay prices on these have jumped over 10X in just a year..




 That's because I was bidding on all of those, and I got out bid everytime.
Watch, the next one will go cheap.
It take two to tango, and it seems like there's always at least three guys in the dance when these bells come up.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 24, 2014)

I’ll watch these when they come up. At one time I wanted a collection of the ND bells.  Then realized it was gonna cost me too much to get’m.
Traded off 2 I had, only have the little “midget” bell left.  I think a dragon bell (w/ jewel eye) recently went for a reasonable price.
Find an actual display stand for these and you’ll have a great set.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

I saw it when it was first posted. After $150, I said I don't need that!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

I think this one is nicer.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 24, 2014)

catfish said:


> I think this one is nicer.




That's about the nicest one I've seen. Those eyes!


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> That's about the nicest one I've seen. Those eyes!




Thanks. They are orginal. Most of the time they are gone.


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2014)

*Sorry but*



detroitbike said:


> eBay prices on these have jumped over 10X in just a year..




that is absurd- if you passed on a snake bell for 50 in the last 20 years you just plain blew it.
I always was willing to pay 200 for these any day-


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

come on $450 for a stink'n bell???? when does it stop being about the bell and begin being "I just don't want anyone else to get it"?


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2014)

*It is simply*



bricycle said:


> come on $450 for a stink'n bell???? when does it stop being about the bell and begin being "I just don't want anyone else to get it"?




bad ass! Details are more important than bikes to me


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

bike said:


> bad ass! Details are more important than bikes to me




yea, it's kool, but KOOL has a price too.......


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2014)

*I will buy yours*



bricycle said:


> yea, it's kool, but KOOL has a price too.......




for 250 -since 450 is out of the question!


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

bricycle said:


> come on $450 for a stink'n bell???? when does it stop being about the bell and begin being "I just don't want anyone else to get it"?




I think it's more  -  I want it no matter what, and I will step up to own it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd much rather have 3 pr. of rat traps....


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

And that's not even the highest price I've ever seen paid for a bell.


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2014)

*I will buy all your clean rat traps for 3pr/440!*



bricycle said:


> I'd much rather have 3 pr. of rat traps....




anyday


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

bike said:


> anyday




nicer ones are more like $600


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2014)

I gave close to $200 for my reverse swastika bell. It's a double ringer and i love it dearly. I thought the snake could have been had for $200 or so. Boy was i wrong. Guess i better start looking at antique shows for one?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

Great bell Slick...


----------



## bikiba (Nov 24, 2014)

slick said:


> I gave close to $200 for my reverse swastika bell. It's a double ringer and i love it dearly. I thought the snake could have been had for $200 or so. Boy was i wrong. Guess i better start looking at antique shows for one? View attachment 181504




The "reverse" is the original. Some type of religious symbol in Hindu and budhism. I've been to India 3x since 2012 and the symbols are all over the place.

I'm going again in 2 weeks for work. If anyone wants some religious artifacts from the motherland let me know. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2014)

bikiba said:


> The "reverse" is the original. Some type of religious symbol in Hindu and budhism. I've been to India 3x since 2012 and the symbols are all over the place.
> 
> I'm going again in 2 weeks for work. If anyone wants some religious artifacts from the motherland let me know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2







Bring home some more of these bells. They're worth a fortune.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

slick said:


> Bring home some more of these bells. They're worth a fortune.




What do you think these are worth????


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2014)

*^^^shoot!*

I thought I had the winning hand- 









back to the salt mines...


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2014)

bike said:


> I thought I had the winning hand-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got that beat!


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok, ok..... let's have a badass bell thread. Somebody needs  to start a " best of the best bells " thread. It should also be a sticky in my opinion. 

We also need a sticky for pictures of each manufacturer of bikes in my opinion. Cwc, Shelby, Schwinn, Elgin,Etc..   A place to post pictures of your bikes in each category for all to see and drool over. This would give people original paint ideas, parts ideas, etc... simplify the.... is this correct commom questions.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2014)

slick said:


> Ok, ok..... let's have a badass bell thread. Somebody needs  to start a " best of the best bells " thread. It should also be a sticky in my opinion.
> 
> We also need a sticky for pictures of each manufacturer of bikes in my opinion. Cwc, Shelby, Schwinn, Elgin,Etc..   A place to post pictures of your bikes in each category for all to see and drool over. This would give people original paint ideas, parts ideas, etc... simplify the.... is this correct commom questions.




your wish is my demand......


----------



## bikiba (Nov 25, 2014)

slick said:


> Bring home some more of these bells. They're worth a fortune.




Lol...sure thing. If I see two one is yours. There are a lot of old bikes there and Indian bike signs and everything is super cheap. I just don't get too much time to explore. Always some type of work "event"

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

